# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  مؤتمر حوار الأديان في نيويورك وسط انتقادات واسعة بسبب حضور اسرائيل

## Sad Story

بدأ في نيويورك مؤتمر حوار الأديان الذي ترعاه المملكة العربية السعودية بمشاركة 17 رئيسا أو رئيس حكومة بينهم عدد كبير من الدول العربية إضافة لإسرائيل والولايات المتحدة وبريطانيا .

ويقول محللون سياسيون أن الهدف من المؤتمر ليس حوار الأديان بقدر ما هو لقاء سياسي يجمع في نفس القاعة القادة والزعماء العرب والمسلمين بالرئيس الإسرائيلي شمعون بيرز ووزيرة الخارجية تسيبي ليفني.

المزيد...

----------

